# Tiger ate part of a stuffed animal...



## BrownieM

Now, before you laugh at me...

I have been lucky to have never had a dog that ATE toys. Tiger is the end of my good luck. He destroys all of the cute toys that Millie and Henry have had for years. 

Anyway, he just ate the legs off of this plush puppies bottle toy. I just keep imagining it stuck in his intestines or coming out whole when he poops...except I envision it getting stuck and not being able to come out.

I am the queen of panicking and calling the vet. Does this warrant calling the vet first thing tomorrow morning?

Thanks!

I attached a photo of the toy. He ate the legs off. The legs are bigger in size and thicker than they appear in the photo. They are probably 1.5 inches long and .75 inch wide.


----------



## BrownieM

AH!! Hydrogen Peroxide! Yessssssss


----------



## CorgiPaws

It's hard to tell, because they don't look big in the pictures, and I'm awful at "picturing" sizes. It doesn't sound big, I don't think I'd panic. Watch stools for the next 36ish hours, and you'll probably see it pass. if it is smaller than a small sock, the no show kind, not a tube sock, then I'd keep an eye out for a day or two for any weird symptoms, and watch stools like a hawk. My dogs have passed things that I'm certain are bigger than that, significantly. Zailey passed a soda bottle cap today.  Not sure where it came from- we don't buy soda! I'm not going to say don't worry AT ALL, because fabric-like things CAN cause an obstruction IF it's big enough, and IF it goes just the wrong way, but I'd say your shances with larger dogs, and something that small are very slim.


----------



## DaneMama

How long ago did he eat it?

And did he actually consume the legs whole or did he shred them first? 

Typically fabric type things need to be "stringy" to cause blockages in the intestines. I wouldn't worry too much at this point. Keep an eye on him over the next 48 hours. If he doesn't want to eat, drink, starts vomiting or having diarrhea then I would take him in. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## BrownieM

He ate them whole. Since it just happened, I gave him some Hydrogen peroxide to induce vomiting. We are still waiting......


----------



## DaneMama

How much hydrogen peroxide did you give him? If he doesn't vomit right away, he probably wont. It usually works pretty darn fast.


----------



## BrownieM

DaneMama said:


> How much hydrogen peroxide did you give him? If he doesn't vomit right away, he probably wont. It usually works pretty darn fast.


I have given 4 teaspoons. Of course he won't vomit. This is the dog that vomits everytime he goes in the car. But of course he won't vomit when he shoudl!


----------



## DaneMama

Trust me I know how you feel! At least the stuffed toy isn't toxic....there are so many times I've needed a dog to vomit after eating something toxic. 

I would just keep an eye on him, wouldn't give any more hydrogen peroxide. But next time, don't hesitate to give a little more. If he doesn't vomit it wont hurt him because it will neutralize in the stomach. Of course, don't give a whole bottle, but just maybe twice as much.


----------



## BrownieM

Okay he did vomit but it was just food. I KNOW he ate those stuffed piggy legs, though...I caught him just as he swallowed up the last one


----------



## Liz

Time for a car ride to get him to throw up again?


----------



## BrownieM

Alright, I give up! I crated him with a towel. I'll watch his poops. Honestly, it probably can fit through his bum, now that I think of the size of kibble poos, but I am so used to little tiny poops I think my idea of what can squeeze through there might be skewed.....


----------

